# granulating chunk honey



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have brought some back but you need to keep the (controled) temp at 100° to 110° for several hours if you go higher the comb will start looking yuky


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

A messy way of clearing up the honey is to open the jars, remove the chunks of honeycomb and put them on a rack to drain, heat the crystalized honey in a double boiler until the crystals melt, let it cool and then put the drained chunks of honeycomb back into the cleaned out jar and refil with the de-crystalized honey and recap. Simple and easy...LOL.


----------

